# Red squirrels!



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Post your pics here!! :2thumb:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww wow, so cute


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

so beautiful i have never seen a red before, we have loads of greys come to the garden & i love em


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

oh they sooo lovely :flrt:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

nawwwww :flrt: seeing reds makes me want to cull all the greys


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive seen a couple of red, grey squirrels. Oddly.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks all,yes they are lovely,so much better than the grey's! Im very lucky to live here in scotland as you see them often. :flrt:


----------

